# Cheap Windows/Linux VPS - SSD - 4vCPU - Instant - 4 Location - $7/m - Dewlance®



## kunnu

Get a  Cheap Windows VPS with RDP at just $7/mo, We provide our services in 4 location and accept more then 8 Payment method like PayPal, Bitcoin, PerfectMoney, etc.
 
Dewlance® is an old and well-established hosting company. It was founded in 2009 and we're experts in Windows Server Management, KVM and Xen Virtualization. Our server is located in *Orlando, Chicago, Phoenix and Las Vegas*, United States. Our Company/Trademark is registered and we are have been in business for 6 years already. We use Xen, which is known for not overselling dedicated resource and we also provide KVM.
 
All our servers are connected with a 1Gbps port, which guarantees certain speed to our VPS users. You can host your game server, Minecraft, VPN, Bluestacks and many other software on our VPS.
 
To maintain quality, all of our virtual server plans come with a minimum of 4 CPU cores, which guarantees high server performance and allows you to run multiple instances of any software. *4 CPU cores* are required by many programs for running without lagging issues.
 
 
*Features*
- 24x7 Help and Support
- Instant Setup
- 99.99% Uptime Guarantee
- No overdue penalty fees
- New Solid State Drive
- Guaranteed Resource
- Fast & Stable Server
- 1Gbps port, connected to our server
- 1-Click Automatic OS Installation
- Monthly Backups
- An OS Installation/Reinstallation Feature
- A SolusVM Control panel
- Windows License is included within the plan price
- Hardware RAID10 Configuration, Fast Read/Write Performance
- 6+ years old hosting company
 
 
 
*Windows VPS SSD Plan
Disk Space: 20GB*
RAM: 1.5GB
Bandwidth: 1TB monthly
CPU Core: 4 (Powerful VPS)
OS: Windows Server 2008 R2/2008/2003R2
Dedicated IP Addresses: 1
RDP/RDC Access - Full Administrator Access
SolusVM Control Panel - Reboot/Boot/Shutdown/Reinstall/etc
VNC Access
Instant Setup
 
*Price: $7/m
Order Now*
 
*Coupon Code: VPSBD*
 

*Disk Space: 30GB
RAM: 2.25GB*
Bandwidth: 1.5TB monthly
CPU Core: 4 (Powerful VPS)
OS: Windows Server 2008 R2/2008/2003R2
Dedicated IP Address: 1
RDP/RDC Access - Full Administrator Access
SolusVM Control Panel - Reboot/Boot/Shutdown/Reinstall/etc
VNC Access
Instant Setup
 
*Price: $16.48/m*
 
 
*What is the accepted payment method?*
PayPal, Bitcoin, OKPay, PerfectMoney, Skrill, Payza, EgoPay, NEFT
 
Our company is specialized in Windows virtualization and we're capable of providing free technical support. We have hundreds of KB for our customers on a Windows virtual server and Linux on YouTube, forums, blogs and a knowledgebase. We have built an automatic installer, which allows you to install or reinstall windows operating system through a simple click.
 
We also sell Linux VPS at a very affordable price and migration is free.
Open a ticket with us and we will migrate your VPS to our server for free.

*Contact Us* at: sales [at] dewlance.com


----------

